# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ارشادات لاظافر صحية وجميلة

## عاشقة الاحزان

**ارشادات لاظافر صحية وجميلة:-


 الأظافر الصحية تبدو ناعمة ملساء موحّدة اللون خالية من البقع أو تغير اللون مستديرة استدارة طفيفة وصلبة ولا يوجد بها حواف أو أخاديد، وتحتاج الأظافر كالبشرة والشعر إلى الاهتمام والعناية، وإلا أصيبت بالأمراض بل وأصبحت ناقلة لها.
وتؤكد الدراسات والتقارير الطبية، أن تغير شكل وحجم ولون أظافرك يسبب لك أمراضاً معينة، فالأظافر الهشة المشوهة سهلة الكسر أو الالتواء تشير عادة إلى ضعف الصحة ونقص في فيتامين (B21) أو الإصابة بالأنيميا، كما أن هناك بعض الأمراض العضوية تظهر علاماتها بالأظافر، فإذا وجدت على أظافرك نقاطا أو خطوطا بيضاء فهذا قد يكون دليلاً على نقص في البروتين كما يمكن أن يكون دليلاً على بعض أمراض الكبد أو الكلى أو القلب.
أما الأظافر الجافة فقد تكون مؤشراً على نقص في الكالسيوم، واصفرار لون الأظافر قد يكون مؤشراً على الإصابة بالسكري أو الحساسية.
وعندما يفقد الظفر بالتدريج شكله المحدب ليصبح مفلطحا أو مقعراً شبيهاً بالملعقة فهو من العلامات المعروفة الدالة على إصابة صاحبها بمرض أنيميا الدم ونقص الهيموجلوبين، وعلى الرغم من هذا التغيير الذي يحدث غالباً في أظافر اليد، إلا أنه قد يمتد إلى أظافر القدم، وقد يحدث نفس التغيير في بعض الحالات إذا نقص مخزون الحديد من الجسم دون ظهور فقر الدم، وعلامة ذلك عودة الظفر إلى شكله الطبيعي إذا تم تزويد المريض بما ينقصه من عنصر الحديد.
ويجب ألا يفهم من ذلك أن كل تغير من هذا القبيل يعني بالضرورة نقص الحديد والإصابة (بالأنيميا) فقد وجد أن أظافر عدد غير قليل من الأطفال الرضع بهذا الشكل ولكنها سرعان ما تعود تلقائياً إلى شكلها الطبيعي مسايرة لنمو أجسامهم كما يجب الانتباه إلى أن هذا الشكل الذي يثير الشك قد يوجد في أفراد بعض الأسر عن طريق الوراثة وليس نتيجة للإصابة بأي مرض معين.
وهذه الظاهرة قد تظهر في أظافر عدد كبير من الأطفال الرضع بصفة مؤقتة، كما تظهر في أفراد بعض الأسر عن طريق الوراثة.
للحصول على أظافر جميلة وصحية:
1- لا تقصي شيئاً من الجلد المحيط بالأظافر، لأن الأظافر تتغذى من هذا الجزء الحي، كما أن هذا الجلد يحمي القاعدة التي تنمو منها الأظافر، فعامليه برفق وأوليه عناية خاصة.
2- لا تجذبي الزوائد الجلدية التي قد تظهر حول الأظافر، بل قصيها بالمقص واحذري من الدماء.
3- المحاليل الكيميائية وكثير من أنواع الطلاء تضر بأظافرك فاحذريها، وبصفة عامة لا توجد فائدة لطلاء الأظافر إلا لإعطاء لون لها فقط، ولأن كثرة استعماله تؤدي إلى جفاف الأظافر وتكسرها، لأن طلاء الأظافر يجب أن يزال بمادة كيميائية تؤدي في الغالب إلى جفاف الأظافر، أما مقويات الأظافر وهي عبارة عن ألياف من النايلون أو الريون تضاف إلى طلاء الأظافر، فإن استعمالها على نحو متكرر يؤدي إلى تكسر الأظافر بسرعة وفقدان لونها الطبيعي.
4- لا تستخدمي الأظافر الصناعية لأنها تضعف الطبيعية وتجعلها عرضة للتشقق والإصابة ببعض الفطريات.
5- لا تستخدمي أظافرك في فك الأربطة أو أي عقدة، واستخدمي السكين في فتح العلب وليس بالظفر.
6- إذا كنت ممن يستخدمون الآلة الكاتبة أو الكمبيوتر فعليك باستخدام باطن الإصبع في الكتابة.
7- حافظي على أظافرك رطبة، وكذلك الجلد المحيط بها لمنعها من التكسر والتقصف وخاصة في فصل الشتاء، والمواد التي تحتوي على حمض اللاكتيك وحمض الماليك تعد مرطبات جيدة.
8- نظفي أظافرك بعد التأكد من جفاف بشرة اليد تماماً ولا داعي للقيام بهذه العملية إذا كنت قد وضعت يديك في الماء لفترة طويلة لأن الأظافر في هذه الحالة تكون لينة وتتعرض للتقصف بسهولة.
9- البسي القفازات المطاطية عند القيام بالأعمال المنزلية، ويجب تنظيف الأظافر قبل لبس القفازات.
10- لا تلتقطي قطع النقود من على الأسطح بأظافرك لكن عليك بتحريكها من على السطح أولاً باليد.
11- احرصي على قص الأظافر بشكل دائري ناعم وعدم استعمال الأدوات ذاتها لأكثر من شخص كما يحدث في صالونات التجميل لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى العدوى بالفطريات.
12- تجنبي استخدام الكريمات التي تحتوي على الكحول الذي يضعف الأظافر.
13- تبرد الأظافر من الداخل إلى الخارج، أي من الجانب حتى الوصول إلى منتصف الظفر، مع عدم بردها بطريقة عشوائية من الداخل إلى الخارج والعكس لأن ذلك يضعف الظفر ويؤدي إلى تشققه، ثم تنقع اليد في ماء دافئ مع صابون لعدة دقائق وذلك لإزالة الأتربة العالقة تحتها، ثم تنظف الأظافر بفرشاة أسنان مخصصة لتنظيف الأظافر.
14- عدم إطالة الأظافر حتى لا تتعرض للإصابة، وينصح بدهان الأظافر قبل النوم من وقت لآخر بزيت الخروع لزيادة الصلابة.
15- بالنسبة لأظافر القدمين، يجب استعمال الأحذية مناسبة المقاس، حيث أن الحذاء الضيق يؤدي إلى انغرس الظفر في الجلد.
وصفات للعناية بالأظافر:
1- زيت الزيتون لتغذية الأظافر وزيادة صلابتها: المكونات: (3) ملاعق صغيرة زيت زيتون و(3) ملاعق صغيرة خل التفاح وصفار بيضة واحدة.
التحضير: تخلط المكونات جيداً وتحفظ في الثلاجة، ويستخدم هذا المستحضر بصفة متكررة في دهان الأظافر، ويمكن الاستعانة في ذلك بقطعة من قطن لدهان الأظافر والأنسجة المحيطة بها.
2- غسول الليمون: المكونات: ملعقة صغيرة عصير الليمون طازج و ملعقة صغيرة يود أبيض.
التحضير: تخلط المكونات جيداً، وتحفظ في زجاجة، ويفضل استخدام فرشاة صغيرة لينة في دهان الأظافر والأنسجة المحيطة بهذا المستحضر، ويفضل كذلك أن يتم الدهان مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء بصفة منظمة، يؤدي استعمال هذا المستحضر إلى نتائج باهرة تظهر بعد عدة أسابيع من الاستعمال المنتظم.
3- الزيوت الغنية بالبروتين: المكونات: صفار بيضة واحدة و)4( ملاعق صغيرة ملح طعام و(4) ملاعق صغيرة زيت خروع وملعقة صغيرة عسل سائل وملعقة صغيرة زيت القمح.
التحضير: تخلط المكونات جيداً، وتحفظ في زجاجة، يفضل استخدام هذا المستحضر بمعدل (2- 3) مرات أسبوعيا على الأقل، ويفضل أن يكون ذلك كل مساء قبل النوم، ويراعى استخدامه في الطلاء عدة مرات خلال المرة الواحدة، بمعنى أن تدهن الأظافر بطبقة من الطلاء ثم تترك لتجف، ثم يكرر الطلاء عدة مرات.
هذا المستحضر مغذ جيد للأظافر، حيث يعمل على تقوية الأظافر والمحافظة على سلامتها، ويزيد من مقاومتها للتشققات والإصابات.

----------


## باريسيا

والله اكتير حلو المعلومات والنصايح 

في اكتير بيهملوا بهل الشي 
ومنهم يتعمدوا باذيت الاضافر عن جهل 

يعطيكي الف عافيه حبوبه 

وبانتظار جديدك انا استفدة منه اكتير لموضوعك وان شاءالله الكل بيكون مستفيد

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> والله اكتير حلو المعلومات والنصايح 
> 
> في اكتير بيهملوا بهل الشي 
> ومنهم يتعمدوا باذيت الاضافر عن جهل 
> 
> يعطيكي الف عافيه حبوبه 
> 
> وبانتظار جديدك انا استفدة منه اكتير لموضوعك وان شاءالله الكل بيكون مستفيد


مشكورة باريسا على مرورك العطر والجميل



> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة


مشكورة ميرفا على مرورك الجميل

----------


## ابو عوده

_يسلمو موضوع جميل_

----------

